# Poll to help with my next question



## happi_g_more2 (Jan 27, 2014)

Edit: Please keep in mind when you are voting. This is definitely a generalization. Its not meant to encompass all men and all women. Nor is it absolute, meaning, all men are 100% 1 thing and all women are 100% 1 thing. Do you think in general that men are more into looks and the physical aspect of women and women tend to be more into the potential emotional bonding with men (as well as other non physical traits).


Im gonna post a question in a few days. Id like to take a poll of tam users to help in this very scientific experiment that Im about to perform.


----------



## happi_g_more2 (Jan 27, 2014)

is 1 data point enough?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

It's stereo type that men are more visual and women more emotional.

Each person has their own balance in this.

I'm a woman. I'm very visual. I'm emotional as well. To me they are two very different aspects and have very little to do with each other.


----------



## Kria (Aug 4, 2013)

Why is there always this talk about visuals? If you have eyes and decent vision then you are visual no matter how much someone tries to downplay it. I am a 40 year old woman and I have no problem checking out men 20 years younger or 20 years older than me that I think look appealing. What I won't do is let that cloud my judgement though. That's where some type of maturity comes into play.


----------



## zillard (Nov 13, 2012)

Both do play a part. You bet. 

I'm very visual. I want the lights on. I want to see every bit of her. In the dark the woman is going to have to take charge and lead as right away it isn't going the way I like it. 

In the light, where I can see what I'm tasting, see what I'm touching, smelling, etc... I'm all over it. 

But then again, a smoking hot woman that I have no emotional connection with who is eager to get down... I'll sleep on the couch. 

...usually


----------



## 45188 (Sep 13, 2012)

I meant to click neither. I think it's an ignorant stereotype that men are more visual. I think it's cultural and I believe women get more visual with age. 

http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2009/08/090811080749.htm

I like this article, which pretty much says when it comes to a one night stand, with men any holes a goal but if a woman has a one night stand itll be with a hottie. Hahahahaha


----------



## happi_g_more2 (Jan 27, 2014)

interesting comments. keep them comin


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

It is a very unevolved POV to think that these things are gender based.


----------



## happi_g_more2 (Jan 27, 2014)

maybe, but when Im out in the world, I still see men looking at tits and ass and women reading nora roberts. We talk about how "modern" we all are. How evolved our thinking is. How accepting we are of today's anything goes society. But that's not what Im asking. I'm simply asking what you see in today's society. Do you see men being more into the physical aspects and women more into emotional aspects.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

A man wanted to get married. He was having trouble choosing among three likely candidates. He gives each woman a present of $5,000 and watches to see what they do with the money.


The first does a total makeover. She goes to a fancy beauty salon, gets her hair done, new makeup; buys several new outfits and dresses up very nicely for the man. She tells him that she has done this to be more attractive for him because she loves him so much.

The man was impressed.

The second goes shopping to buy the man gifts. She gets hi m a new set of golf clubs, some new gizmos for his computer, and some expensive clothes. As she presents these gifts, she tells him that she has spent all the money on him because she loves him so much.

Again, the man is impressed.

The third invests the money in the stock market. She earns several times the $5,000. She gives him back his $5,000 and reinvests the remainder in a joint account. She tells him that she wants to save for their future because she loves him so much.

Obviously, the man was impressed.

The man thought for a long time about what each woman had done with the money he'd given her.

Then he married the one with the biggest tits.

Men are like that, you know.

There is more money being spent on breast implants and Viagra today than on Alzheimer's research. This means that by 2040, there should be a large elderly population with perky boobs and huge erections and absolutely no recollection of what to do with them.


----------



## happi_g_more2 (Jan 27, 2014)

EleGirl said:


> A man wanted to get married. He was having trouble choosing among three likely candidates. He gives each woman a present of $5,000 and watches to see what they do with the money.
> 
> 
> The first does a total makeover. She goes to a fancy beauty salon, gets her hair done, new makeup; buys several new outfits and dresses up very nicely for the man. She tells him that she has done this to be more attractive for him because she loves him so much.
> ...


Funny. Ive seen that before. Not sure I get your point though. First you say its a stereotype, then drop a parable about how shallow men are.


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

Neither

I don't agree with segregating or drawling lines between people. Regardless of the gender.

Some man are different than others and the same goes for women. And even though some generalizations can be made for certain part (or even most) of either group.......labels simply mean NOTHING.

It simply comes down to the person themselves!


----------



## happi_g_more2 (Jan 27, 2014)

Is there a way to take a poll without allowing discussion? No one is drawing lines or segregating. We are a species with genders and those genders have traits. No one is trying to put anyone in a box here. Im simply asking if other people observe this. Right now its about 50/50


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

happi_g_more2 said:


> Funny. Ive seen that before. Not sure I get your point though. First you say its a stereotype, then drop a parable about how shallow men are.


I have to agree

Personally , I would not pick one with the biggest boobs.

Only time I would do that if all 3 candidates were great people and it was an extremely hard choice. Fine, give me the biggest tits.....although knowing myself, I would probably take one with a nice thick ass first.

In the example, #3 would be it! Tits would play no role.


----------



## happi_g_more2 (Jan 27, 2014)

DoF said:


> I have to agree
> 
> Personally , I would not pick one with the biggest boobs.
> 
> ...


Pig


----------



## 45188 (Sep 13, 2012)

My facebook feed is full of half naked men. I wonder if leering is more cultural though, since you know.. It doesn't happen everywhere. I don't really massage that primal part of me very often, but its a lot of fun when I do. I try to overcome it. 

I do notice older men leering more for sure though. Girls my age leer a lot too. Older ones, not so much. They're too focused on other things. Business, whatnot. My age group is more focused on sex than romance. The guys seem to want MORE out of a relationship and the girls just seem to want FWB a lot of the time. 

http://i.imgur.com/onGgXJe.png

This is a FB convo I had earlier and the girl wrote "I think about a different guy every time I have sex. keeps things interesting" and the guy said he didnt fantasize, at all.


----------



## happi_g_more2 (Jan 27, 2014)

kipani said:


> My facebook feed is full of half naked men. I wonder if leering is more cultural though, since you know.. It doesn't happen everywhere. I don't really massage that primal part of me very often, but its a lot of fun when I do. I try to overcome it.
> 
> I do notice older men leering more for sure though. Girls my age leer a lot too. Older ones, not so much. They're too focused on other things. Business, whatnot. My age group is more focused on sex than romance. The guys seem to want MORE out of a relationship and the girls just seem to want FWB a lot of the time.
> 
> ...


That runs way deeper then sex. That is a product of a culture that is so focused on things they don't/cant have that they don't appreciate whats in front of them. The girl prob fantasizes about a guy till she gets him the starts fantasizing about the next guy.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

happi_g_more2 said:


> maybe, but when Im out in the world, I still see men looking at tits and ass and women reading nora roberts. We talk about how "modern" we all are. How evolved our thinking is. How accepting we are of today's anything goes society. But that's not what Im asking. I'm simply asking what you see in today's society. Do you see men being more into the physical aspects and women more into emotional aspects.





happi_g_more2 said:


> Funny. Ive seen that before. Not sure I get your point though. First you say its a stereotype, then drop a parable about how shallow men are.


I posted that parable in response to your comment about today's society. 

Your original question in this thread was not "are men today more into the physical or the emotional aspects of women."

People have not changed much over the thousands of years that we have been on this planet. That's the point of the parable. 

People are more likely to pick a person that makes them feel a strong sense of attraction. It's both visual and emotional. 

The parable is really not about how shallow men are (most are not). It's about that reasoning has very little to do with how we pick a mate. It's about who floats our boat... a mixture of visual and emotional. Neither is more important.


----------



## happi_g_more2 (Jan 27, 2014)

I get it - I (and DoF) found your 2 posts to contradict each other, that's all. 

These types of discussions become difficult in forums. Inevitably you get the
1) "Well, I don't fall into the category" arguments
2) Or worse you get the "why do you have to define people and put them into boxes, man!!!" arguments

Neither of which I really care about. I'm simply saying, as a species, in general, being very non-specific about each individual member of the species, are men more likely to look at porn, or read a nora roberts book....and vice versa for women.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

I have no clue who Nora Roberts is, I have never read a romance novel but I do read books about sex in fact we read sex books together while in bed.

We both watch porn either alone or together. Mr H is more romantic than me and usually more emotional about our relationship. Your assumptions don't play out in this house.


----------



## happi_g_more2 (Jan 27, 2014)

Holland said:


> I have no clue who Nora Roberts is, I have never read a romance novel but I do read books about sex in fact we read sex books together while in bed.
> 
> We both watch porn either alone or together. Mr H is more romantic than me and usually more emotional about our relationship. Your assumptions don't play out in this house.


Again - not an assumption. its a question


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Ok, sorry it just looks like an assumption or just another misconception about male vs female desire.

Anyway happy to say that IME the way people live is not based so much on gender but on who they are as a person and that is also the experience of my circle of friends.


----------



## Sandfly (Dec 8, 2013)

Certainly teenaged boys are visual. Teenaged girls are easy to mess with emotionally. This is something we grow out of though. 

I liked the other posters comment about it depending on maturity.

I find it funny that I'm stating the blind obvious, yet there are people willing to flat-out deny gender differences.

Men and Women converge as they get into their 30's.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

The OP did not say he was asking about 16 year olds.

Regardless I have enough teens in my life to know that they are not that dissimilar than those older than them, just less discerning with who they pursue and how often they change partners. People do grow out of that hopefully by the time they are 30.


----------



## happi_g_more2 (Jan 27, 2014)

Just to reiterate, my OP is a question not an opinion 

My opinion is that genders are different. People are different. but if you analyze all males and all females, I would suspect that you would see common traits within(not between) the genders. Of those traits, I would expect that men rely more heavily on visual aspects of a potential partner then women do. I have no data to back this up. Just hypothesizing.


----------



## Sandfly (Dec 8, 2013)

Holland said:


> The OP did not say he was asking about 16 year olds.
> 
> Regardless I have enough teens in my life to know that they are not that dissimilar than those older than them, just less discerning with who they pursue and how often they change partners. People do grow out of that hopefully by the time they are 30.


I miss your point, in relation to the content of my post, sorry.


----------

